# New to this site and looking for support or advice



## TierraFirma (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey guys 

I'm new to this but had to join as you all seen so supportive to each other even though you's have worries etc of your own. My partner and I have been told our best shot of having a child is icsi, we are trying to save for that now and omg it's stressful... So expensive but I have to do it, I've read lots of things about trying to help conceive and I wondered if anyone on here could help me? I've got well man and well woman preconception as well as selenium but been different suggestions on whä to take and how much, also giving royal jelly and bee pollen a go lol, I'm so nervous about all this, I never thought I'd need to use fertility help let alone that it would be icsi and I just want to do everything I can to give us a better shot, I don't want to be beating myself up thinking I should have tried that so if anyone can help that would be great


----------



## Curio1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi, Lots of people seem to have read but not replied so Hello & welcome to FF. You sound just like me two years ago, told ICSI was the only way, only 3% 'normal' sperm with sluggish motility, we applied for NHS funding which was awarded for one cycle only but in mean time in came the wellman vits, baggy boxers, bath ban & improved diet & to our shock the month before we were due to start treatment a natural BFP appeared, 16 months on we have a gorgeous and exhausting son & have just started to try for a #2.

Hubby has not been retested but what ever happened, the medics were wrong it could and did happen so to you I say never give up, take medical help when needed but always try to help yourselves too & keep going exactly as you are because you never know, it really does only take one.

Good luck!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Tierra - going through treatment is really stressful, I know I had to lose weight before I went through ICSI, but as you say - there's no better incentive than to possibly be holding your baby at the end of it.  My hubby had a zero sperm count, and we were advised to have a sperm donor.... but I put hubby on the wellman too and by egg collection, he had a million swimmers.  All you can do going into treatment is keep an open mind... yes, it's not going to be nice, but the possible pay off could be soo worth it.

Wishing you all the very very best wishes with your savings / treatment - keep us updated, we're here for you every step of the way.
Sheila


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello Tierra

I second what the ladies have already said   my husband had   sperm until he took the wellman conception now his sperm is normal   Well worth the money 

They do they dual packs on amazon for about £11 so the wellman and pregnacare conception 30 tablets wellman and 30 tablets pregnacare conception
Very cheap best price I could find   and I've looked everywhere trust me!

I'm still holding out for a natural BFP before my next IVF cycle xx  

You're in the best place for support


----------



## TierraFirma (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey guys thank you for replying 

Is it the well man conception or pregnacare conception or both we should try? Lol

I just want to give it my all and not regret having done something or not done something. My DH had a vas reversal 2011 and told good numbers but high agglutination since then he did acupuncture and Chinese medicine then at hosp appt his agglutination had gone but had a lower count and morphology issues   now I've read the following are good to take for him anyway 

L-carnitine
L-arginine
Fertility blend 
Selenium
Co e q10
Vit c
Zinc
Vit b12

Up till now I'm fine although I need to start eating healthy and stopping smoking but is there anything that i should take? 
If anyone has an opinion on all this stuff then I'd love to hear it, the DH moans that he's gonna start rattling haha


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Tierra, you may well find the following links useful for Supplements and Fertility Friendly foods: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0
as well as general complementary and holistic threads: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Hope these help.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## armywife81 (Jan 8, 2013)

how about trying evening primrose oil and vitamin b6 and a some accupuncture or reflexology,that worked for me,i tried for 5 yrs,3 months after starting the above i got a bfp.prayers r with u


----------



## TierraFirma (Jan 6, 2013)

Thought I'd post an update to my post 😬 

IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My first attempt at icsi and I have given birth to my son 3 weeks ago 😲 can't believe he's here, I honestly didn't think it would work but now I'm holding him I still cry just realising he's mine ☺
I can't thank the gcrm enough for the little miracle they have given me, my procedure was more complicated than first thought and by the time the eggs were fertilised they only had an hour left and the eggs would be useless so my last minute miracle is just a little fighter and thanks to the wonderful staff I'm proud to have him.

Xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Argh TierraFirma - thats amazing news sweetheart - warmest congratulations on the birth of your miracle son.

When I take my now 4 year old to shows in Newcastle, I always shed a tear looking up to the lights in the clinic window - knowing that Centre for Life are making more miracles happen and I squeeze my precious daughters hand all the more.

Enjoy every second with your precious boy - I couldn't be happier for you.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## TierraFirma (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you Sheila so much 

It's just the weirdest feeling finally having that miracle you've always longed for ☺ I'm due to pop in and see the staff next week and I just know I'm gonna cry lol I was near tears reading your reply 😁 it's a beautiful feeling knowing people can be given that gift like we did and remembering how I felt knowing I was carrying my gift I wish for so many other couples to feel that. Miracles do happen and it know I will cherish every moment with my son, until he brings a girl home then I'll have to go mumzilla lmao no woman is getting near my little man 😄

Tierra xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Tierra - i remember taking my lg to the clinic when she was 5 weeks old - I took tins of celebrations and heros and a tear stained thank you card.
I went when I knew the clinic was closed - but Hannah was coo'd over soo much by the time we left there were a few couples sitting in the waiting room.  I stll have to pinch myself - and we've just had her 'leaving nursery school report' and we're the proudest parents ever ha ha 

I soo hope and pray that every wonderful lady (and fella) here also have what we enjoy now x 

Sheila


----------

